# Quelltext auslesen



## nhoj (23. August 2007)

Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den kompletten Quelltext der aktiven Seite mit Javascript auszulesen? Sollte möglichst eine Lösung sein, die auf vielen Browsern funktioniert.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. August 2007)

Hallo,


```
document.getElementsByTagName('html')[0].innerHTML
```
Könnte klappen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Napofis (3. September 2007)

kannste das mal bitte etwas genauer erklärn?
mit java kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus?


----------



## OnlyFoo (3. September 2007)

Napofis hat gesagt.:


> kannste das mal bitte etwas genauer erklärn?
> mit java kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus?



Das hat mit Java nichts zu tun, es geht hier um JavaScript
tipp mal in die Adresszeile: javascript:alert( document.getElementsByTagName('html')[0].innerHTML );
ein, und drück Enter, hilft dir das weiter?
oder das:

```
var source = document.getElementsByTagName('html')[0].innerHTML;
```


----------



## Napofis (3. September 2007)

ja schon, danke

ich kriegs bloß net mit externen datein hin, mit eigenen schon

also ich mein jetzt über ein script


----------



## OnlyFoo (3. September 2007)

Wahrscheinlich weil dort die Sicherheitsvorkehrungen deines Browser greifen. Wär ja noch schöner wenn du jede Seite aufrufen und auslesen könntest...
Da führt wohl kein Weg an PHP oder anderen serverseitigen Sprachen vorbei.


----------



## Napofis (3. September 2007)

ja mit php und get_file_contens geht es ganz gut
aber da hab ich nur das problem das man auf seiten wo man eingeloggt sein muß nicht zugreiffen kann 

daher brauche ich eine clientseitig technologie


----------



## OnlyFoo (3. September 2007)

Ja aber eine clientseitige Möglichkeit existiert wahrscheinlich nicht. Schau dir lieber an, wie du das serverseitig lösen kannst. Sprich: das Script kann sich anmelden und die benötigten Daten extrahieren, um damit weitere Seiten aufzurufen. Wenn dir get_file_content nicht genug Möglichkeiten bietet, schau dir das HTTP Protokoll an und implementiere deine eigene Abfrage über Lowlevel-Sockets... oder besser schau dir fsockopen an


----------



## Napofis (3. September 2007)

ok danke mach ich gleich mal


----------

